# does anyone recognise this diesel sounder board?



## matelot (Mar 23, 2014)

The board has TRAX DESS-12-24 printed on one side.
Does anyone recognise it?

the transistor on the top left is a 7818 regulator but the transistor on the top right is missing, it has 5 legs so I assume it is an audio amplifier chip but before I just put one in and try it I was hoping someone could tell me which one it is.
Thanks.
Bob


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

Try this site.

http://www.traxcontrols.com/

or Google TRAX DESS-12-24


----------



## matelot (Mar 23, 2014)

thank you for that Dale.
The link shows the board on its front page.
I have sent them a request for the name of the transistor, I hope they are willing to give it to me.
I don't know why I didn't find that when I was googling the board?
added :- if I goggle TRAX DESS 12-24 it fails to show but if I google TRAX DESS-12-24 it shows.


----------

